# 1/4 mile meet...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This has cropped up from time to time...

Anyone know how and where to organsise a drag strip meet?

And who would be up for it?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Santa Pod?

No need to organise much - just need to all turn up on a RWYB day


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Be nice not to attend a rwyb... anyone know what it takes to do an exclusive day? and anyplaces that support it...

What would we need? Airfield? or proper drag strip?

What costs would be involved?



> Santa Pod?
> 
> No need to organise much - just need to all turn up on a RWYB day


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hire of a suitable location, hire of timing equipment and operators, hire of marshalls, insurance etc. etc.

Sometime last year Pistonheads (IIRC) did a "vmax" day at an airfield - I enquired about costs for doing something similar - Â£4K.

Probably manage to do something a little cheaper somewhere else, but it won't be cost effective compared to joining a regular event.

May 1st-3rd is "Big Bang VW Festival" at Santa Pod, which includes a RWYB - we could probably sneak in there 

Not sure what's wrong with a RWYB anyway? Not sure how much abuse you plan to subject your car to, but say we got 40 TT's along (very ambitious number I think) to an exclusive event, we'd all have to do 10 runs each to even start making a day of it. RWYB is great fun - load of great cars to see, people are really friendly. And it's only about Â£15.... for as many (or as few) runs as you'd like. There is no way I'd pay Â£100 to get an exclusive day


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I have done rwyb you know : :

I was hoping to discuss the merits of both and thanks to your info Clive, we've started that 

I believe we should add one into the calendar... either rwyb or exclusive... ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Mark+Clive.

Theres a disused airfield close to me that i believe you can hire out for less than Â£500. gcp went there last yr with some of his mates from work. Might be worth contacting him regarding it and how you go about hiring it.
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=OffTop;action=display;num=1071502287;start=6#6


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Never one to not be proven wrong... I'm going to contact these guys for some pricing info:

http://www.curborough.co.uk/curcalnd.htm


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Which junctions do they use on the A1 ;D


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

or this

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1073240213


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ahhhh, THAT'S what triggered it in my mind!! :


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Come on NuTTs keep up, Dave at Bruntingthorpe is expecting a call from us, I have already spoken to him about our interest.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ok ;D

Will try and get in touch with him today...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Col, do you want to tap Brunters and I'll talk to the other guys?

Don't forget to ask about timing equipment and marshalls etc...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I really fancy a 1/4 mile do, as long as you don't think I'm too old then I'm up for it. ;D
Not so sure about going round an open airfield, I'm after some 0-60 and 1/4 mile times, if they do this at the airfields then OK, anyway good thought Mark.

Graham


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Never one to not be proven wrong... I'm going to contact these guys for some pricing info:
> 
> http://www.curborough.co.uk/curcalnd.htm


Clive,

I attended a Club Audi day here in my TT about 2yrs ago & IIRC, its only a sprint track, no airfield or strip.

The track is very tight & very short. Good times for TT's & the like, were less than a minute a lap


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Just read this on the Brunters web site:


> We do not allow racing, dicing or timing of cars on any of our track days


...which could make 1/4 mile sprinting a problem :-/ Worth a call to check though.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Clive,
> 
> I attended a Club Audi day here in my TT about 2yrs ago & IIRC, its only a sprint track, no airfield or strip.


Ah, ok... thanks  Not so good for 1/4 then!

Well, if Brunters can't have timing gear then we're back to looking for somewhere new!


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> Ok ;D
> 
> Will try and get in touch with him today...


Sorry Clive, I think these crossed. Can I leave the Bruntingthorpe one with NUTTs as I am away from my PC in a while and wont be back on it till Friday, Don't really want to leave things hanging having already spoken with Bruntingthorpe.

Just a note, the Boxster boys paid about Â£25 -50 per car (special deal) for a couple of hours but it was on a Sunday in late Dec/Jan when they had nothing else on.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

The man you need to speak with is David Walton who is the Managing Director of Bruntingthorpe. Contact details 0116 2478040 email [email protected].


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Isn't Bruningthorpe where PalmerSport used to be based?

IIRC They moved to Bedford ?

Anyway Bruntingthorpe does have a very long straight... Lets see what they have to say...


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

2 mile straight

http://www.motorsport-events.co.uk/bruntingthorpe.htm


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Rang Bruntingthorpe... left a message with his secretary. Left my mobile and landline numbers...

Didn't call me back... :-/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Did you mention 1/4 drag in the message? :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I actually said that Clive wants to run up and down the drag strip naked...  ;D



> Did you mention 1/4 drag in the message? Â :


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

4k per day for the ful circuit with the 2 mile straight.

2k per day for the indi cicuit with 2 x 1 mile straights (basically, an oval)

We'd need to supply our own timing equipment...

Bruntingthorpe seems a no goer...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Mark did you see the post i made where gcp hired seighford airfeild for Â£450, ok you would have to supply ur own timing gear ect


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cheers Jonah! ;D I did and am presuming Colin or Clive picked it up... :-/

[edit]
Not sure they are doing... do you fancy ringing them and getting some info?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I dont have any contact details but will IM gcp to see if has any.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

That would be helpful - I can't find any contact details on the web for anyone claiming to own Seighford!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I found these couple of links relating to Seighford

http://www.bookatrack.com/-pg?664&9924

also

http://www.jimbocam.com/index-old.html&e=7421


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Jonah,

Thanks, but.... I'd already found those  Bookatrack no longer list Seighford and the Jimbocam stuff doesn't have any Seighford contact details either.

Lets just to to Santa Pod ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> ...Lets just to to Santa Pod Â ;D


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ;D

Would it work out expensive to get the strip to ourselves for a day - spread over say 20 cars - I don't know, I'm just posing a question.

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Graham, it's certainly thousands of pounds for exclusive use for the day.... so even with 20 of us and Â£1000, that's Â£50... and I doubt many people would really want to do enough runs to make it viable in terms of time vs car wear!

Santa Pod, RWYB, Â£13, many runs as you like and 20 of us turning up together would be really cool


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> Graham, it's certainly thousands of pounds for exclusive use for the day.... so even with 20 of us and Â£1000, that's Â£50... and I doubt many people would really want to do enough runs to make it viable in terms of time vs car wear!
> 
> Santa Pod, RWYB, Â£13, many runs as you like and 20 of us turning up together would be really cool


*Cough*  OK, so thats out then. But I like the RWYB idea. All I've got to do now is get permission from 'er indoors 

Graham


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

I'M DEFO UP FOR THIS! YOU CAN HIRE BRUNTINGTHORPE FOR THE DAY IN LEICS,I'M GOING TO SANTA POD MARCH28TH.IT'S CALLED THEFASTCARSHOW CHECK THE WEBSITE


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

(please can you turn caps lock off as it's deemed as shouting and is difficult to read - thanks)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

sorry is that better?nutts i've done brunters it has a straight which is 2 miles long!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Caney,

I know  but it costs Â£4k for the day... : if you can pay the first Â£3.5k, I book it tomorrow ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I've just had a reply from gcp, he says there hiring info is on a gate so i'll have a run out there tomorrow and see what i can find out.
Jonah


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

sant pod it is then!how do i get the smileys to work?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Click on the list of "smileys" just above where you typed in your message...



> sant pod it is then!how do i get the smileys to work?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks mate!! 



> I've just had a reply from gcp, he says there hiring info is on a gate so i'll have a run out there tomorrow and see what i can find out.
> Jonah


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

that's better ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Anyone found any info on hiring 1/4 mile timing equipment and operators? Can't seem to find that either! :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

moot point if we end up at Santa Pod rwyb...

There is always http://yorkdragway.intrica.co.uk/index.pl

Been there a few times...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Fair point, Santa Pod isn't the only drag strip in the country.

It is pretty central though - York is a bit far north for some of us (me!) - but obviously good for some others. If we're just going to go to either on a "public" day, no reason why we couldn't split, other than we'd loose the impact of having loads of us turn up at once


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Ben over to Seighford today and got a number which i will call shortly, Not sure if it will be ideal for what we're after though :-/


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ia there a possibilty to do a block booking at Santa pod?

So that we can have, say, an hour to ourselves on an existing RWYB day?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

No, no chance. The S3 boys on Audi.net tried it and they just don't do it - totally against the spirit of RWYB.

However, if we all joined the queue at the same time, we'd keep getting ourselves mini block-bookings anyway!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

There is a very cheap way to do this and the equipment are provided, but we loose on the exlusivity. It is called GTI International!!

So many forum members came last year to this event and I am sure a lot more will come again. So if most of us going then why not use the sprint facilities there?

I will be trying the sprint once again, like last year. It was great fun...and cheap.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Certainly agree Vlastan - GTi is a good place to do sprinting - no reason why we can't do that AND a seperate trip / organised event to do it somewhere else too 

Of course, some people might want to go to GTi just to show their car off on the club stand (lets call these folks polishers ) and others might like to do the sprint (racers) - plenty of room for both at GTi!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was pointing out that any independent event may be too expensive, compared to the attractive prices that the GTi event can offer.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If you read the whole thread V, you'll see you're agreeing with me


----------

